# Greetings from Austin, TX



## profcash (Apr 20, 2008)

New to the forums but have some growing experience. I'm very interested in meeting like minded people in Austin.


----------



## 40acres (Apr 20, 2008)

welcome, but I;m no texan.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Apr 20, 2008)

Lived there for 4 years. Love that city. I was 10 miniutes south of Zilker park on a street called Harpers ferry lane. I partied on the lakes and downtown. I went downtown for sxsw but never paid to see the bands. I want to move back some day. I miss the hill country, lake Travis, and the night life..... Live music rules....


----------



## PufferJoe (Apr 22, 2008)

wassup all PufferJoe from Midland Tx yall glad to be a member of the smoking community


----------



## 40acres (Apr 22, 2008)

I heard austin was relly chill. Would you ahppen to be willing to elaborate?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Apr 22, 2008)

When i got out of the Army at FT Polk in Lousiana I moved to Austin. I fell in love with the city and all it had to offer but I was just visiting my roommate that got out 3 months earlier when I was in Somollia. I happened to pick up a papre and there was a job listing for a heating and air tech so I called the number. I told them I was just visiting and I wouldn't get out for another few months. All I had were shorts and T-shirts. Not even a shirt with a collar. The guy said it didn't matter and he wanted to see me that afternoon. So I went to a job interview in shorts and a tee and got the job without even having a place to live yet. I still had 2 months service in the military. Now that's laid back!!!!


----------



## 40acres (Apr 22, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> When i got out of the Army at FT Polk in Lousiana I moved to Austin. I fell in love with the city and all it had to offer but I was just visiting my roommate that got out 3 months earlier when I was in Somollia. I happened to pick up a papre and there was a job listing for a heating and air tech so I called the number. I told them I was just visiting and I wouldn't get out for another few months. All I had were shorts and T-shirts. Not even a shirt with a collar. The guy said it didn't matter and he wanted to see me that afternoon. So I went to a job interview in shorts and a tee and got the job without even having a place to live yet. I still had 2 months service in the military. Now that's laid back!!!!


Balck hawk down


----------



## 40acres (Apr 22, 2008)

you a ranger?S&S?


----------



## ganjagreensmoker420 (Apr 22, 2008)

whats up? im from west texas i have some family in austin though.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Apr 22, 2008)

88 mike. Drove everything with wheels...... No front line shit although we did have a sniper pin down our convoy. Never shot a round myself but was around snipers who took out some targets....


----------



## Purple muon (Apr 22, 2008)

im currently in austin, and as to elaberate for the gentleman on how chill austin is well um... we recently had marley fest on 4\20 were we openly smoke pot *this event is pretty big deal* but besides that eh just a little more leniant then other places as long as ur not being obvious that ur smoking pot its good. ( ive been halted by a state trooper with a bong in my lap and got off)  ummm yeah they chill here but weed prices are alot worse then you would think


----------



## black0989 (Apr 22, 2008)

Live in H-Town, i frequent austin. By frequent i mean every other weekend. Love lake travis, love blowin there.


----------



## Purple muon (Apr 22, 2008)

i was just up in lake travis on sat. i go there often have friends up there in a nice house


----------



## Properlike (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey man-

I am moving to Austin next month....I'm concerned about the whole kw/hr thing. I understand the Po-Po get records of anyone over 4000KW per 1000 SQ ft of living space and then target them as grow ops...I'm only growing two plants...in flower and two in veg and I am easily hitting that...course I have a legit business out of my house as well 

Do you know of anyone else who is growing there and have they expressed this concern.


----------



## Properlike (Jul 1, 2008)

here is the article-

Austin TX police have access to Austin Energy customer accounts « Over the line, Smokey!

Fucking crazy that they can even do it!!


----------



## r3tro99 (Jul 4, 2008)

good i saw this. im moving there in september; i guess outdoor is the way to go then


----------



## jnpmp5 (Jul 4, 2008)

Profcash - Hey I live just outside of austin, but am up that way more often than am home. My girlfriend and I live in Ceder Creek, just down 71 toward bastrop. Would like to also meet some like minded people, exspecially ones that know what they are actually talking about, I'm tired of those fake mother fuckers. I'm kinda worried about this internet shit and not knowing if you are a cop, but I do manage the pro shop at ColoVista Golf Course (1/2 mile east of bastrop on 71) and am willing to go play a round of golf (for free) and drink some beer. Even if you don't play golf, fuck it, we can just go fuck off on golf carts for a while, get an impression and then decide about further enquires into our similar hobbies. By the way I'm 22, white, and see myself as a pretty respectable individual...if this peeks your interest just write me back.....check out the pics on my profile...1st indoor hyrdoponic grow w/ white widow.


----------



## grassroots (Jul 4, 2008)

Wat up man lived in austin for about 10 years just moved
a couple years ago like 20 mins north of austin.
the reggie fest was fun as shit on 4/20 picked up a couple of pieces when i was there they had some badass steamrollers.
but if anyone wanna chill im down just send me a pm


----------



## Properlike (Jul 7, 2008)

jnpmp5 said:


> Profcash - Hey I live just outside of austin, but am up that way more often than am home. My girlfriend and I live in Ceder Creek, just down 71 toward bastrop. Would like to also meet some like minded people, exspecially ones that know what they are actually talking about, I'm tired of those fake mother fuckers. I'm kinda worried about this internet shit and not knowing if you are a cop, but I do manage the pro shop at ColoVista Golf Course (1/2 mile east of bastrop on 71) and am willing to go play a round of golf (for free) and drink some beer. Even if you don't play golf, fuck it, we can just go fuck off on golf carts for a while, get an impression and then decide about further enquires into our similar hobbies. By the way I'm 22, white, and see myself as a pretty respectable individual...if this peeks your interest just write me back.....check out the pics on my profile...1st indoor hyrdoponic grow w/ white widow.



Yeah bro- I'd be down for a round...I play some. I am a legit business owner apart from my hobbyist activities...I'd like to check out your widow grow...I got a shit load of widow seeds from a botched grow probably about 300 or so...that and ICE and Jock Horror which I accidently crossed as well...can't wait to grow that cross out...gonna be a head trip for sure.

Oh yeah and I guess the APD checks for people using over 4000kW a month which would be like running a couple 600W HPS's...my last bill with my veg and flower room only came out to 2000KW...so I am well under and not very concerned at this point. Keep everything stealth and on the DL and don't try to be somebody your not and you'll be fine...I grow for the plant and that's it!!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to RIU. 

Austin is an interesting place. Keep Austin Weird!

Let us not forget Eeyore's Birthday party at Pease Park. Or SoCo, especially the Continental Club.


----------



## santacruzin.tinsley (Jan 23, 2009)

i live in austin until summer 09. it SUCKS DICK! i'm from santa cruz, CA though. but honestly, there's nothin but stress out here, yadada? no dank chron in sight!


----------



## santacruzin.tinsley (Jan 24, 2009)

hey i just moved to austin. im looking for a connect! can you point me in the right direction?
[email protected]

thx!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 24, 2009)

santacruzin.tinsley said:


> hey i just moved to austin. im looking for a connect! can you point me in the right direction?
> [email protected]
> 
> thx!


Ask for Art. 512-974-5000.


----------



## mwdtx (Jan 28, 2009)

whats up man, i am from dallas but am at college in stephenville


----------

